# TheKindaFarmGal's Journal - Long overdue updates! Cow calved



## TheKindaFarmGal (May 18, 2017)

Before I begin, I just want to say that @micah wotring made me do this. I mentioned I was thinking about starting a journal, and he made a ridiculous claim that left me no option but to start a journal as soon as I could. And that is now. 

Now, I probably won't be very good at this, cuz I'm not sure exactly what to say. Ask me questions? lol

Anyway! My name is Abigail. I'm a Christian teen girl and I live in Brazil with my family - mom, dad and seven little brothers and sisters. I'm from the USA, but we moved here about five years ago. My parents chose Brazil mainly because of church; I guess we're missionaries. 

I love animals and farm life, even though what we have isn't exactly a farm! Lol. Right now, we have 1 IB peacock, 2 guineas, 4 Muscovies, 50+ chickens (mainly mutts, EEs and banties), a ton of tilapia, koi, 2 cats, 2 rabbits, 4 dogs and 2 cows. I used to have a pet burrowing owl (he was a rescue) and Coturnix quail for eggs.

I'm usually hatching - it's so fun, and I love genetics, especially chicken and rabbits! We only have 2 rabbits right now, but this week we should be getting more. Our plan is to breed for meat and possibly sell some, which is exciting (I think so, anyway!)! They're meat mixes - one might have some Silver Fox. The cows are Jerseys, but they're not exactly the classic color. One is six or seven years old and she is pregnant, due in early September (I think - need to check the calendar. Again. Lol). The other is our heifer, her daughter who will be 1 yo come June 19. She's very sweet and my avy is her at six days old! I am not currently milking since our cow is dry. Can't wait to get back into it!

The dogs are my favorite! By far my favorite all time animal - I'm a dog person through and through.  We have two brother/sister pairs. Two are three years old, they are Border Collie mixes. Their beautiful mom was my first dog. The other two are mutts who were abandoned here - I think they're around eight months old...I forget exactly. All are pets and family/farm guards. We might be giving one of the puppies to a friend soon because my parents would rather have just three dogs. 

I'm the caretaker of all the critters, though one of my brothers does like to feed the fish. I LOVE photography, but due to internet I won't be able to post pics nearly as much as I'd like.

We also have a lot of fruits and veggies growing here but I'm less involved with those. I want to start doing more of them this year. Right now we're getting close to winter, and while it doesn't snow or anything here, it does get pretty chilly!

Well, I guess that just about covers it! I'll be trying to post some pics soon, probably tomorrow. 

P. S. Good enough, Micah?


----------



## micah wotring (May 18, 2017)

TheKindaFarmGal said:


> Before I begin, I just want to say that @micah wotring made me do this. I mentioned I was thinking about starting a journal, and he made a ridiculous claim that left me no option but to start a journal as soon as I could. And that is now.
> 
> Now, I probably won't be very good at this, cuz I'm not sure exactly what to say. Ask me questions? lol
> 
> ...


After some deep thought I have decided to accept your attempt.
With extreme reluctance I proclaim adequacy...


((  ))

And now when your cow freshens you'll have a place where you can post pictures of the calf. Or when you get a bunch of chicks. Or...well...pretty much if anything! This is YOUR thread. Isn't it fun? Told ya you needed one!


----------



## CinnamonEli (May 18, 2017)

Yay!  Abigail made a journal!!! 
Abigail sounds so weird... KFG


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal (May 18, 2017)

micah wotring said:


> After some deep thought I have decided to accept your attempt.
> With extreme reluctance I proclaim adequacy...
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, well, thanks. It's an honor, I'm sure.  XD 

Yep, that's all true. It _does_ sound pretty fun! 



CinnamonEli said:


> Yay!  Abigail made a journal!!!
> Abigail sounds so weird... KFG



Yeah, it does! 

Thanks, guys!


----------



## Latestarter (May 18, 2017)

Well, I'm a bit older than y'all, but look forward to following your progress and journey! Sounds like you live a really interesting life


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal (May 19, 2017)

Latestarter said:


> Well, I'm a bit older than y'all, but look forward to following your progress and journey! Sounds like you live a really interesting life



Thanks! I look forward to seeing you. It is interesting...and fun.


----------



## Devonviolet (May 19, 2017)

Welcome, to the journaling experience, from East Texas.  

I'm  a bit older, even, than @Latestarter.    But, we are from the same corner of Texas. (In fact this afternoon, he is coming over to borrow our Dehorner iron & disbudding box) 

I look forward to following your adventures in Brazil. Actually, I'm guessing that raising farm animals is similar whether you live in The US, South America, Europe or Africa. Different weather, and terrains, maybe. But, the animals are the same, and there is nothing like cuddling a baby goat, chicken or rabbit, wherever you might live.  

Please do post lots of photos. I'm sure you have been here long enough, to know that we are addicted to cute animal photos!


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal (May 19, 2017)

Devonviolet said:


> Welcome, to the journaling experience, from East Texas.
> 
> I'm  a bit older, even, than @Latestarter.    But, we are from the same corner of Texas. (In fact this afternoon, he is coming over to borrow our Dehorner iron & disbudding box)
> 
> ...



Thank you!

Haha! Well, I don't think age really matters...I love talking with adults. Especially ones that have a lot of experience and tips for people like me that have a lot to learn.  It must be neat to know some online friends in real life!

Yep, you got that right!! And it doesn't get old!

Oh yes, I've noticed.  I also love seeing everybody's pictures - I lurked for a long time before joining.


----------



## Devonviolet (May 19, 2017)

TheKindaFarmGal said:


> It must be neat to know some online friends in real life!


Yes, it is WAY cool!  I have had the privilege to meet quite a few BYH'ers in person! 
@animalmom
@Latestarter
@Baymule
@goatgurl
@tressa27884 

Some of us have even gotten together to share a meal.    It is so much fun!


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal (May 19, 2017)

Devonviolet said:


> Yes, it is WAY cool!  I have had the privilege to meet quite a few BYH'ers in person!
> @animalmom
> @Latestarter
> @Baymule
> ...




Wow!! That would be awesome! I'd LOVE to meet some of my friends on here and BYC, but it seems like I'm the only one that's in Brazil, lol. Maybe one day I'll be able come back for a visit and meet some of you.


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal (May 19, 2017)

And as promised, here are a few pics! Some are recent, some aren't.

To start off, here is a picture from last year when our cow was very, very pregnant! I need to get some recent ones of her. 




 
This is Leslie (she was busy making that bulge in the former picture ) a few months ago. Also need some updated pics of her - the cows are hard because they like to come up and shove their noses up to the camera. lol



 

Muscovy duckling (chickens in the background). This is from today.





Junior doe. I think she's a meat mix, possibly some Silver Fox?



 

One of my dogs - this is Daisy, a 3 yo. BC mix. She's the smallest of the dogs at just 30 lbs. 



 

This is a picture from a few months ago of one of my other dogs, Cookie. I have more recent ones of her but I love this one! 



 
A picture of my pet owl (who is now dead ). Don't let him scare you away forever, Micah! 



 

I've got a lot more to share, but that's probably enough for now! I'm going to try to post more tomorrow.


----------



## CinnamonEli (May 19, 2017)

Awww the owl is cute!

And my horses and sheep are the same as your cows when I take pics of them


----------



## Devonviolet (May 19, 2017)

Nice pics!!!

I LOVE your Jersey cows!!!  

Before I started milking our dairy goats, we used to get milk from a dairy, of Jersey cows.  They call themselves Jersey Girls.  The milk is delish!   When we went to the dairy, to get our milk, I used to stop and watch the heifers in the field next to the long driveway.  I fell in love with their sweet faces with those big eyes and long eyelashes!

Now that we are drinking LaMancha goat milk, with higher butterfat content, I LOVE our milk even more than Jersey Girls milk! 

A commercial dairy farmer grazes his heifers on 160 acres across the road from us.   When we moved here in Feb of 2015, his herd was all Holsteins.  About 4 months after we moved here, I noticed a gorgeous Jersey bull, in with the black & white heifers.  Here is a photo of the big bull, a couple months ago




Here are a couple, of his heifers, looking at me, as I take the photo. They definitely have that sweet Jersey face!



Some of his offspring look just like the Jersey Girls cows.


----------



## Devonviolet (May 19, 2017)

CinnamonEli said:


> Awww the owl is cute!
> 
> And my horses and sheep are the same as your cows when I take pics of them


Goats do the same thing. 



Here, my Falina is getting ready to do it. I snapped it just in the nick of time. 

That's Woody (in the pic with Falina), her playful little boy (wether), who is 8-1/2 weeks old. He jumped up just before I snapped the picture.


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal (May 19, 2017)

CinnamonEli said:


> Awww the owl is cute!
> 
> And my horses and sheep are the same as your cows when I take pics of them



Yeah! 

Haha, there's just something about the camera they can't resist...same with my rabbit, dogs, even the poultry! I've got a lot of random nose pictures on my camera. 



Devonviolet said:


> Nice pics!!!
> 
> I LOVE your Jersey cows!!!
> 
> ...



Thanks! I love them too!! 

Sweet! I love our cow's milk; it'll be so nice once Leslie is bred and we can milk year round! Jerseys have the most beautiful eyes/eyelashes.  I really would love to have some goats. Actually, I always wanted to have a farm and mainly breed dairy goats, LGDs and poultry with a few other animals on the side (a couple horses, cow, meat rabbits, etc.).

That bull is beautiful!! Nice heifers, too. Our cow was bred to our neighbor's bull, who is a dairy cross - Holstein, I believe.

Love your Lamanchas! Falina is very pretty, and the wether is adorable!


----------



## Baymule (May 20, 2017)

The best way for you to meet friends on BYH and BYC is to sign up the animal lover friends you have there in Brazil! You could tell people you know about the sites and get them to join too! Your cows are so beautiful!! Love them! More pics please!!


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal (May 20, 2017)

Baymule said:


> The best way for you to meet friends on BYH and BYC is to sign up the animal lover friends you have there in Brazil! You could tell people you know about the sites and get them to join too! Your cows are so beautiful!! Love them! More pics please!!



Yes, that's a good idea! There is the language barrier, but I do know some English speakers. Thank you!! I'll be trying to get some more pics up later - they're on the computer, so it's sorta complicated to get em on. lol


----------



## Devonviolet (May 20, 2017)

I was driving down our gravel road this afternoon, and the heifers had congregated in the shade of a tree.

So I stopped, rolled down my window & snapped a couple pics for you. There are 3 Jersies right in the midst of all the Holsteins. I think the dairy farmer has about 65 or 70 heifers out to graze.


----------



## lcertuche (May 20, 2017)

Abigail what lovely pictures. Thank you for sharing. I have many children, grandchildren and chickens along with a spoiled little chihuahua. This is a great place to hang out along with the sister sites sufficientself.com and TheEasyGarden.com. Also backyardchickens for all things feathered.


----------



## Bruce (May 20, 2017)

TheKindaFarmGal said:


> Yes, that's a good idea! There is the language barrier, but I do know some English speakers. Thank you!! I'll be trying to get some more pics up later - they're on the computer, so it's sorta complicated to get em on. lol


Time for all of us to learn Portuguese! Maybe not, I can't remember languages well.


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal (May 20, 2017)

Devonviolet said:


> I was driving down our gravel road this afternoon, and the heifers had congregated in the shade of a tree.
> 
> So I stopped, rolled down my window & snapped a couple pics for you. There are 3 Jersies right in the midst of all the Holsteins. I think the dairy farmer has about 65 or 70 heifers out to graze.
> View attachment 34772 View attachment 34773



Oh, they're beautiful!! Thanks for the pics! Down our road a ways there is a dairy farmer (lots of them around here!) who has a bunch of Holsteins and one Jersey. I always love to look at her. 



lcertuche said:


> Abigail what lovely pictures. Thank you for sharing. I have many children, grandchildren and chickens along with a spoiled little chihuahua. This is a great place to hang out along with the sister sites sufficientself.com and TheEasyGarden.com. Also backyardchickens for all things feathered.



Thank you! That must be very nice! Yes, it is. I have been enjoying my time here very much. 



Bruce said:


> Time for all of us to learn Portuguese! Maybe not, I can't remember languages well.



Thanks for the welcome! Haha, Portuguese is a hard language! I have found that knowing it is very helpful in understanding other languages like Spanish and even some French. You're one of the first people I've talked to who knew that Brazil speaks Portuguese and not Spanish!


----------



## Baymule (May 21, 2017)

TheKindaFarmGal said:


> Yes, that's a good idea! There is the language barrier, but I do know some English speakers. Thank you!! I'll be trying to get some more pics up later - they're on the computer, so it's sorta complicated to get em on. lol



I open my picture file and click on the picture I want to post and drag it to the space for posting a reply. Wait a bit, then it appears below the post. Click on that and it will load in the reply box. I hope that is clear as mud LOL


----------



## OneFineAcre (May 21, 2017)

Welcome from North Carolina USA
You just need a couple of goats and you will be set


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal (May 22, 2017)

Baymule said:


> I open my picture file and click on the picture I want to post and drag it to the space for posting a reply. Wait a bit, then it appears below the post. Click on that and it will load in the reply box. I hope that is clear as mud LOL



It's clear! Thanks! I'll have to try that method - usually I do it by the "Upload a File" button. I meant that my pictures are on the computer, but I have a hard time getting on the computer to post them. My brothers are taking it over. 



OneFineAcre said:


> Welcome from North Carolina USA
> You just need a couple of goats and you will be set



Thanks for the welcome! Goats are definitely on my list - just have go convince my parents to let me get a few.


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal (May 22, 2017)

Pitita (she came with the name) this morning.




 

And her nose!



 
One of the cats.



 
On Saturday I got two budgies! This morning I put a little batch of 16 eggs in the bator - just mutts, EEs and such. Last night it rained, which we need, but today is just cloudy. My mom hates it, since then clothes don't dry well...we need the rain, but sun would be nice! 

I'm having trouble posting. I tried to post five or six pictures and a few sentences but it says that the message was too long to process.


----------



## Bruce (May 22, 2017)

What does Pitita's nose say in braille??

What a lovely cat


----------



## mustangrooster (May 23, 2017)

WOW! Pretty rooster! And love the other pics


----------



## micah wotring (May 23, 2017)

I'm with @mustangrooster ! That's a gorgeous rooster! (What can I say...I like birds... )


----------



## Baymule (May 23, 2017)

Your cow is so pretty! And I think the rooster is beautiful too!


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal (May 25, 2017)

Bruce said:


> What does Pitita's nose say in braille??
> 
> What a lovely cat



I wish I knew! It sure does look like Braille!



mustangrooster said:


> WOW! Pretty rooster! And love the other pics



Thank you! 



micah wotring said:


> I'm with @mustangrooster ! That's a gorgeous rooster! (What can I say...I like birds... )



 I've got a lot of roos, but I think he's one of the prettiest. Also VERY well behaved!



Baymule said:


> Your cow is so pretty! And I think the rooster is beautiful too!



Thanks! 

Hopefully pics coming later or tomorrow. Today I'm going to get two of my wisdom teeth pulled, so we'll see how I'm feeling. Lol


----------



## micah wotring (May 25, 2017)

TheKindaFarmGal said:


> I've got a lot of roos, but I think he's one of the prettiest. Also VERY well behaved!
> 
> Hopefully pics coming later or tomorrow. Today I'm going to get two of my wisdom teeth pulled, so we'll see how I'm feeling. Lol


That's the way we like 'm! 

Ah, that's no fun...the few things I've had done with my teeth all sucked...


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal (May 25, 2017)

micah wotring said:


> That's the way we like 'm!
> 
> Ah, that's no fun...the few things I've had done with my teeth all sucked...



Yep!

Yeah...though I've never had a cavity or anything...and I don't get my teeth cleaned often - go there and dentist says I don't need it!  Worst dentist experience was when she had to cut a flap of gum that was covering a wisdom tooth off. That hurt. Lol

Btw, did the owl scare you again? XD


----------



## micah wotring (May 25, 2017)

TheKindaFarmGal said:


> Btw, did the owl scare you again? XD


Not too bad...


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal (May 26, 2017)

Cookie and Leslie. Is it just me, or does it look like they're having a little conversation?


----------



## CinnamonEli (May 26, 2017)

TheKindaFarmGal said:


> Cookie and Leslie. Is it just me, or does it look like they're having a little conversation? View attachment 35101


It does!


----------



## Baymule (May 26, 2017)

Of course they're having a conversation. Animals talk to each other, just not in ways that we know and understand. I love it when different species can be "friends".


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal (May 26, 2017)

Baymule said:


> Of course they're having a conversation. Animals talk to each other, just not in ways that we know and understand. I love it when different species can be "friends".



So do I! When Cookie was little especially, she would always mess with the cows - she'd 'play' with them, lick them, bite their ears when they were laying down...those cows put up with so much!  They never did anything to hurt her, either.

Now the dogs are all big, when they are playing rough and running in between the cows' legs they might get a little kick sent their way, but they never got hit or hurt. The cows will sniff the dogs and the dogs lick their noses. It is really cute!

Three of the dogs get along great with the cows, esp. the two young ones. The fourth not so much as he is pretty aggressive towards some animals and people outside of family.


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal (Jun 3, 2017)

Got a buck today! Now we can actually start breeding! He's young, a mix I think, and very sweet and friendly. Posting some pics for y'all - a cow pic might have slipped through, too. 

He was very hard to get a picture of! Another animal that likes to stick his nose in the camera. lol


 

Not the clearest pic but shows his coloring.





Leslie - that tongue. 



 
Leslie again. She'll be 1 on June 19!


----------



## CinnamonEli (Jun 3, 2017)

Love the pics!


----------



## Dan26552 (Jun 9, 2017)

Nice.


----------



## Baymule (Jun 9, 2017)

Leslie is so pretty. Give her a big hug!


----------



## LocoYokel (Jun 14, 2017)

Just found your journal...  Wow, Brazil? It is so neat to find folk from all over here at BYH but I understand wishing more of them lived closer.  Kinda feel like that myself up here in North ID but hey, BYH sure cuts down on the travel time and expense...  Maybe it's a good thing, I'd have 20 more animals if I lived close to some of the people here! 
What beautiful critters!  Noses and all...

Keep those pics coming, you do a beautiful job.  Noses and all...


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal (Jun 22, 2017)

LocoYokel said:


> Just found your journal...  Wow, Brazil? It is so neat to find folk from all over here at BYH but I understand wishing more of them lived closer.  Kinda feel like that myself up here in North ID but hey, BYH sure cuts down on the travel time and expense...  Maybe it's a good thing, I'd have 20 more animals if I lived close to some of the people here!
> What beautiful critters!  Noses and all...
> 
> Keep those pics coming, you do a beautiful job.  Noses and all...



Yep! Exactly...lol, I'm sure I would have much more than 20 more. Is that bad, though? 

Thank you!


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal (Jun 22, 2017)

Well, I haven't really posted much on here because not much has happened. On June 19 (which was also Leslie's first birthday), I put my buck and a doe together! So hopefully kits coming in a month.

It's not the best pic, but it shows them. Buck left, doe right. I'm pretty excited! A little worried it didn't work, but we'll see. The buck has some big pus filled infection on his side. We've been treating it, really hoping and praying he doesn't die. He's doing pretty well.




 

A duck's nose - er, bill. lol



 

A 'dancing' tilapia one of my brothers caught.


----------



## LocoYokel (Jun 22, 2017)

LOVE the duck "nose", you should enter it in the POW!


----------



## Baymule (Jun 22, 2017)

I hope your buck gets better!


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal (Jul 13, 2017)

It's been busy around here! Recently we got three kits, a male and two females, that will be breeders. I've got a few pictures for you guys, but they're not very good because bunnies are - well, bunnies! Nose pics included. 

The male.





The following are the girls.





Bunny nose!





The hair and shirt (and wabbit!) are mine. lol





The cows are doing great! Pitita is looking VERY pregnant now...she's due in a little under two months! I'm getting pretty excited to have an adorable baby around again.

The buck is healing well - it seems to be almost normal again. However, the doe now has a similar thing up by her shoulder/neck area, so that's not good. I don't *think* she is preggers, but if she did take she'd kindle in a week or so.

Oh, and here is a chicken "nose" pic! He looks vicious, but he's a very friendly, curious little cockerel. Really!


----------



## Bruce (Jul 13, 2017)

pretty bunnies!


----------



## TheCuteOrpington (Aug 16, 2017)

The owl is so cute!


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal (Nov 7, 2017)

It's been way too long since my last update! Life has been pretty busy. I'll try to recap some of the last few months...

On September 12, Pitita went into labor. She was about two weeks past her due date, so we were getting pretty anxious and a little worried. At 11 am her water broke, so I was expecting a calf really soon. But nothing happened - no hooves, nothing. Hours went by with no calf or sign of one, though she was obviously trying.

We tried to get the vet and our neighbor who has a lot of experience, but there were some problems and they didn't show up on time.mSo at 3 or 4 pm I decided we couldn't wait any more and risk more than we had. It was my first time actually doing something like that, and it was sorta fun, AFTER it was over. At the time though, I just was pretty much crying and praying and telling her to push because that calf was in there and he was a true breech. I know, telling her to push was dumb, since he couldn't move anyway...but yeah. Lol

I was able to get my hands/arms pretty far in there, far enough to get his back hooves and legs. I was terrified that I would tear the cow, and I was terrified she'd die if I didn't try harder, so it was a mess. I was trying for about 30-40 minutes, but I just couldn't get his legs out.  When the vet finally arrived, he was able to get the legs and get a chain on them, then he and our neighbor who also arrived at the same time pulled.

We just assumed that the calf would be dead after all that time. So one of the most beautiful things I've seen was when they pulled him out and he gasped for his first breath. It was pretty amazing. <3

And yes - it was a beautiful little bull calf. Her first.

Pitita was doing wonderful. She got an antibiotic shot, drank a few gallons of water and was eating. The calf seemed good too at first. But the hours went by, and he wasn't standing. We thought maybe it would just take more time since he'd had such a hard birth, but he needed colostrum soon. So, it was around 10 pm when I told my dad that we were gonna go milk the cow and get some into the calf.

Pitita is a VERY protective mother. She and the calf were still out in the field where she'd given birth, so we went out there with a flashlight, rope and bucket. I roped the very uncooperative cow to the fence and had Dad hold that and the flashlight, then tied her legs and got what I could. She was hating every second. Angry mother cows aren't very fun! After that I carried the calf back to the house, where we tried warming him up and tube feeding the colostrum since we didn't have a bottle and he wasn't taking anything anyway. Then we gave him back to Pitita and hoped for the best.

Next morning I went outside and he was still alive, but not standing. So then started a few long weeks - the cow got on a good milking schedule, the calf was tube fed until he started taking a bottle, he got different vitamins, we tried standing him up, moving his legs, he tried standing up, vet saw him...he seemed to be improving, and he tried so hard, then everything went downhill. He used to kneel on his front legs and try to stand from there, but as a result his knees got all raw.  So he stopped trying. He wasn't taking the bottle well, and then he started scouring.

He died on October 8. I'm glad he's not suffering, but it's sad. We did our best, and he was a real fighter. It was a very good learning experience.

Since then, Pitita has already gone back in heat, and we plan on breeding both her and Leslie to a Girolando or Jersey bull. Hopefully it will go better this time! I'm still milking Pitita, but her production has dropped.

Okay, so that was more of a very long and overdue cow update!  I'm going to try and post some pictures and update other stuff in a bit. 

And congratulations if you actually read all that.


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal (Nov 7, 2017)

The night he was born. 





He loved getting his chin scratched!



 


 


 


 

Leslie. 



 

Some chicks (and Cookie).



 


 


 

Milk!


----------



## Bruce (Nov 7, 2017)

I'm so sorry you lost the calf!! Did the vet have any idea why? 
As for you, GOOD JOB!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Nov 7, 2017)

So sorry for the sad outcome.  Hope it all goes better next time.


----------



## Bills Vs Beaks (Nov 7, 2017)

I read it all


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal (Nov 7, 2017)

We got a couple kittens. Rats and mice have been pretty bad, especially since one of the other cats disappeared. 



 


 

No, they were not friends at first. haha



 

Also, we _might _be getting goats! A doe and her kid. It's not a sure thing yet though.


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal (Nov 7, 2017)

Bruce said:


> I'm so sorry you lost the calf!! Did the vet have any idea why?
> As for you, GOOD JOB!



Thanks! Possibly neurological problems due to birth. 


Bills Vs Beaks said:


> I read it all



Niiiiice. *slow clap*


----------



## Bills Vs Beaks (Nov 7, 2017)

TheKindaFarmGal said:


> Niiiiice. *slow clap*


Well you ASKED


----------



## Bruce (Nov 7, 2017)

Cute kittens! And congrats on the doe and kid. Just a few more things to keep you overly busy


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 7, 2017)

So sorry about losing the calf. Grats on the other new additions. Thanks for checking in and of course for all the pics Hope you do get the goats... You'll love them


----------



## Baymule (Nov 7, 2017)

It is sad about the calf, but you tried and did your best. Maybe the way to look at it is that you saved Pitita's life. If the calf hadn't been pulled, she would have died. It is good that you are breeding her again, the next calf will be easier for her. I hope you get a nice calf from her on the next one!


----------

